# Sunday Am - Grays Point / Port Hacking Sydney



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi All.

Planning an early (6am) launch at Swallow Rock reserve/Grays Point this Sunday. The tide is high at 10.30am.

My plan is to gather a few poddy mullet for livebait and then head downstream to deeper water, trolling for flatties/whiting and casting poppers/sp's for bream along the way. Upon reaching the deeper section of the Port Hacking I'll hit the pontoons for bream/flatties and will drop a few livebaits down in the deeper channels for bigger stuff.

Weathers looking good at this stage

Anyone keen, let me know.


----------

